# Whats the best coyote rifle for somebody just starting out?



## illinoisyotes (Jul 30, 2008)

I've jus gotten into coyote hunting recently and cant get enough of it. I'm looking into buying a good coyote rifle and i want something that shoots flat, fast, and is very accurate. So suggestions in brand, model, and caliber would be appreciated.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

humm... This is could go many ways! What are you looking to spend? What area/ type of cover are you hunting?

Alittle more info will go a long ways! First off set a budget! We will figure out your best gun for the $$!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, if you want to save fur theres always the 204, 223, 22-250, and MAYBE 243. If you don't you can shoot about whatever you want. What brand is kinda like asking what brand of truck everyone drives. Almost everyone that I have seen shoots either a bolt or an AR style rifle. It's really what gun fits you best, that YOU can shoot accuratley.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

IMO 22-250


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

buckseye said:


> IMO 22-250


 :beer: I concur. In a remington.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I've got a 22-250 and have had it for a while. My dad gave it to me as a hand-me-down when he first took prarie dog shooting. I have since gotten into coyote hunting more and more. What power scopes do you guys use for coyotes? How heavy of bullets do you use for coyote? How far are you shooting at coyotes? I know when we were shooting prarie dogs the distance wasn't much of a problem, we could shoot those dogs up to 800 yards away. Now i've seen coyotes being shot on TV shows at 600 yards. Just wondering what everyone does. Also, do you see and/or shoot a lot of jack rabbits out in ND? I've done most of my hunting in MN and we shoot a lot of jacks, but I've heard they aren't near as abundant in ND. :sniper:


----------



## greyfields (Jul 27, 2008)

I got my .243 BAR today. I think I'm in love.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also say a 22-250 is coyotes are going to be your main target. It will give you a little more wind cheating ability over the .223. Normaily I sugest the .223 as ammo is less expensive than a 22-250.

It is hard to beat a Savage for price and accuracy.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For the money I don't think you can go wrong with a Weatherby Vanguard or a Stevens 200.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Remington Model 700 LTR in .223 or 22-250. Not sure if they make it in 22-250 though. 22-250 is a good round, especially for longer shots. Scope choice would be get the best glass you can afford; Leupold, Nikon, Burris, Bushnell Elite. Probably do better with the lower power settings down around 3-6 on the low end if it's a variable power scope.

I got a Remington model 700 VSF in 22-250. Once tweeked (Bedded, trigger adjusted) it is capable of very tiny groups with hand loads. However, it has a long (26") barrel and is on the heavy side and not as good for off-hand shots. The LTR barrel is shorter and overall package is lighter too. For a strictly calling rifle, I think the LTR is perfect.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

go with a tikka...might be a little spendy up front but you really dont need to tweek this rifles as all...just a little powder tweeking will get you real tight groups..


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A couple things that haven't been touched on.

Are you strictly going to be shooting Factory Ammo?

Is this rifle going to be used strictly for Coyote Hunting?

How much ammo do you intend on shooting per year?

How far are you going to walking to your stands?

To me these are all factors that would make a difference. If you want the fastest, flattest shooting Cartridge and are going to be shooting lots and lots of rounds per year would make a difference to me. If the Rifle is going to see double duty as a Prairie Dog Gun would influence not only the caliber / cartridge to me but also the length and weight of the Gun as well as the scope magnicication choice.

What do I use?

Well I am glad you asked.

I actually use two different guns for Coyotes. One is a Bushmaster AR-15. Mine is a 16" M4 Optics Ready Carbine with a 16" Barrel. I have set this one up with a Bushnell Elite 3200 1.5x4.5x32mm Firefly Rifle Scope. I set this rifle up for a dual purpose, work and coyote hunting. So far I have managed to take 4 Coyotes with it, with the longest shots being slightly over 200 yards and didn't have any problems with the scope set on 4.5x.

My other Coyote Gun is also my Varmint Gun. This one is a 14" T/C G2 Contender Handgun that wears a 3x12x32mm Burris LER Handgun Scope. This Handgun just happens to shoot the best with the same load the AR shoots the best, so I just load one load for both .223's.

As can bee seen I like portability. I had a DPMS Panther Bull 20 Fluted AR-15 set up with a 1.5x14x40mm AO Nikon Buckmaster Rifle Scope. This rifle shot great (again with the same load the above 2 .223's shoot great) but was a BEAR to carry at 13 pounds. Granted I am not as young as I once was, and have an artifical hip, but trying to carry this heavy AR from stand to stand was not my cup of tea.

As can be seen I am partial to the .223, but I have also used .22-250's and .243's also for Coyotes with good success.

Good luck with what ever you choose and have fun.

Larry


----------



## Coyote Charlie (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know, but I'd guess you are from Illinois, so am I. The .204 or .223 ought to serve you well; these I own. I've also have 2 22-250's, where I live in Illinois I don't use the full capability of the 22-250, I like it anyway. Also the .243 loaded with light bullets works good if you are not selling the furs.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

H&R/NEF single shot handi rifles. They are available in a variety of calibers. Mine's a 223.


----------

